# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  وفاء

## طائر العراق

*وفاء**يامن ملكت القلب**وهمت في حبك**أنظر ُ غدنا الجميل**تعلنه ُ الفرحة بالتها ليل**أحبك .. بكل اللحظات**بيأسي .. صمتي ... فرحتي**أنت ِ قطعة من الروح**أنت ِ بلسم للجروح**يانبع الهوى والزمان ِ**معشوقتي ... معشوقة الألوان**أزداد ُ بهجة بردودك وحديثك ِ**فأنت ِ بكاء السنين**أنت ِ مياه قلبي الظمآن**اعشقيني كعشقي لكِ**اذكريني مع دقات القلب**أنا أذوب بك ِ عشقاً ... ولهاً فاضحاً**أنا أذوب بك ِ عشقاً ... جنوناً حماساً**بالله عليك ِ**لا تجعليني أقاسي الانتظار**وأقول اليوم ... وبعده الغد ومشوار تلاه مشوار**أجوب كل درب**وأنت ِ تبصريني**وأنت أنت ِ تدركيني**قد ألفيتي ... القلب يهواك**قد ألفيتي ... أعيش من أجلك ِ**من أجلك  من اجل الحب**فيا مليكتي**ردي ليس بأغنية**ردي ليس بحروف وكلمات**ممزوجة منسقة مرتبة**اريد رد النساء**اريد  الحب اريد الحياة**اسقيني  من بئر حنانك**فان الروح والقلب ظمأى**لاتخافيني  ولاتخشي عيون الحساد**لا تخافي المستقبل والحاضر**فتعالي نعيش**تعالي نطير ونغني ونمرح**اما علمتي يامليكتي اننا فانون**ان الحياة فانية**فتعالي وتعالي نحيا ولو سويعاتها**تعالي ندرك الشباب قبل الفوات**تعالي كي لا نهدر  العمر اذا شاب الراس  ونهجر الاغنيات**هل سمعتيني  .. ام تجهلين ام تكابرين**فمازال القلب والروح بوفاء بوفاء الى يوم لقياك*

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــلموو على الطرحـ الرووعهـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ــــيآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
اخي كلمات  رااائعه تسلم 
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بفـــرحـ

----------

